# Need a little help with the front disc brake lines/setup!



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, bought a Summit racing Front disc brake conversion kit for my 67 Lemans which had manual drum brakes up front. I bought this kit: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-BK1201/

It lists a proportioning valve in the kit contents (small black box with a dial on it) and im wondering if this is all i need? 

As you can see in the photos of the summit racing kit, it did include some brake lines, however, there is nothing in the instructions to show how or where to install the lines. Im assuming they come off the MC and go to the prop valve, but im not 100% sure.

Has anyone used this kit, or a similar one, that can help me out? Photos would be much appreciated ... thanks so much!


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

even some kind of diagram would probably be a huge help!

Thanks!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

go back to summit webpage you listed and download their instructions. seems simple enough. replace your MC with their power MC as per their instructions.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I used the 4 wheel disc brake set-up from Right Stuff Detailing on my 68. My proportioning valve is located on the Master Cylinder so it might look different than your set-up. My MC has 2 bowls in it, one for the front and one for the rear brakes. There is a port from each bowl that go into that proportioning valve. On the valve, there is one port that feeds the rear brakes and it is split at the back to feed each wheel. There are 2 ports for the front, one for each wheel. From Summit's photo, it looks to me like their proportioning valve is nothing more than a splitter to send fluid to each of the front wheels. I would guess it's up to you to run your brake lines however you see fit. Here's a photo of my set-up if it helps. Good Luck!


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

My kit did not come with the brass block like you have. Ive seen the brass ones called proportioning valves, but ive also seen them called distribution blocks. The prop valve that came with the summit kit is a small black box with a dial on it. I think i still need to buy a brass one like you have


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

"My kit did not come with the brass block like you have. Ive seen the brass ones called proportioning valves, but Ive also seen them called distribution blocks. The prop valve that came with the summit kit is a small black box with a dial on it. I think i still need to buy a brass one like you have."

your car came with a distribution block for all drum brakes. the kit you have has an adjustable valve that goes inline to the rear so you can adjust the proportioning yourself once all the pieces are installed. If you purchase a combination proportioning valve ( usually brass) that would replace your distribution block and the kit adjustable valve as well, but you would need all different tubing lines from the MC to the brass valve and out of the valve or a lot of different tubing adapters specific to brakes or the correct tubing nuts for the brass valve and then you would be cutting and double flaring your old tubing lines, quite a mess. 
So use your kit adjustable with the web directions for the front discs with their MC.


----------

